# Help? Flowerhorn being bullied.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey there gtaa. i have a quick question for you all.

in my 125 i have:

1 Green Terror 3"
1 Firemouth 3"
4 Tiger Oscars 4"-6"
1 Thialand silk Flowerhorn 4.5"

then some plecos and cats.

the EBJDs were taken out because they were getting picked on too much by the firemouth and the flowerhorn, i even lost one of the 2 of them 

since then there has been little fighting or aggression in the tank and they all seem like thay have been getting along together great, until the last few days. i have noticed the larger of the oscars and oe of the medium ones have been battling mouth to mouth with the flowerhorn. today when i came home from work the flowerhorn actually had some damage done to him. pics below.

please help? what should i do? i really love this flowerhorn, he has an awesome personality and will eat large pellets and feeders from my fingers. but dont have any other suitable tank space for him :S i dont think a 38 breeder will be large enough for him when he is used to the 125.

opinions would be greatly appreciated.

you can see some damage on his left side and his head above his right eye. his colors are actually out a bit right now. i dont know if thats because of the fighting or being hurt. the last pic is of him normally, was taken about a month or so ago. his hump has really grown since then.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you will have to pick one or the other once the oscars get bigger and pair up which might have happened already your going to have more trouble. Green terrors can be the devil too. If the flowerhorn was bigger he could probably hold his own.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

keep the flowerhorn, and ditch the oscars 

your flowerhorn will look "AMAZING" once it grows up 

^^


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> keep the flowerhorn, and ditch the oscars
> 
> your flowerhorn will look "AMAZING" once it grows up
> 
> ^^


agreed! and once it gets bigger, it's going to bully the other ones lol. so either way it might be better to downstock a bit or give him its own tank (ditching the other fish lol)


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

The damage to your silk is minimal, tho as he grows his aggression will greatly out weigh that of the oscars so in my opinion ones gotta go, I'd say bag the oscars and give the silk some room


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fh and oscar aren't good tank mates especialy if the FH is used to live alone like in a separated tank he will try to kill everything in the tank except one that he found to be his wife. The fh will be much happier alone or with another female fh.


----------

